# Yay! Yay! Yay! *** Theyre here!!!****



## Blue Dog Farms (Apr 10, 2012)

Just put a deposit on this girl!! Soooo excited!!





Heres her daddy




Well shoot its not working. I will try again


----------



## Blue Dog Farms (Apr 10, 2012)

http://web.mac.com/bannerdown/Bannerdown/Our_Goats/Pages/Babies_for_sale.html#4
 Ok try this  she is harmony/uno doeling and uno is also on their page you have to go back to the album and look for him. Hes black She is not the registered doeling that pops up first


----------



## marlowmanor (Apr 10, 2012)

So is she the blue one or the spotted one? Both are gorgeous.


----------



## Blue Dog Farms (Apr 10, 2012)

Spotted  the blue is a buckling  and shes blue eyed


----------



## Blue Dog Farms (Apr 10, 2012)

I cant stop looking at her


----------



## marlowmanor (Apr 10, 2012)

Blue Dog Farms said:
			
		

> Spotted  the blue is a buckling  and shes blue eyed


Ok. I totally missed that the blue one said it was a buckling.  She is gorgeous and blue eyes are so neat.


----------



## Blue Dog Farms (Apr 20, 2012)

She comes home next Friday!! I cant wait!!! Im going to breed her to this guy next year, cant wait to see what we get!!


----------



## marliah (Apr 20, 2012)

What a beauty!


----------



## Blue Dog Farms (Apr 25, 2012)

Ok so I go pick up the doeling Saturday and today I spoke with the owner again and he offered me this little guy at a great price, sooo looks like we will be getting a new buck. Hes registered too


----------



## manybirds (Apr 25, 2012)

gorgeous! i'm jelous!


----------



## Mamaboid (Apr 25, 2012)

OMG He is gorgeous.  I love his colors.  He has such a sweet face, you could just hug his neck.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Apr 26, 2012)

If I be really really good, can I have him!!??  (Sorry, channeled my inner 4-year old there for a second). He is soooo cute!


----------



## Mamaboid (Apr 26, 2012)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> If I be really really good, can I have him!!??  (Sorry, channeled my inner 4-year old there for a second). He is soooo cute!


----------



## Blue Dog Farms (Apr 26, 2012)

. How far is it from where you are to Brooksville,Fl.


----------



## Blue Dog Farms (Apr 28, 2012)

Theyre here!! Brought them home today. Now they need names. Boy needs a registered name that starts with "B". It will be Banner Down Farms ..... and the girl needs a barn name that starts with "H" Suggestions????


----------



## Mzyla (Apr 28, 2012)

What a beauty! I'm jelous too 
Congrats!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Apr 28, 2012)

Banjo
Butch
Beans
Bartholomew
Barney
Bernard
Bringmetoindiana


----------



## marlowmanor (Apr 28, 2012)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> Banjo
> Butch
> Beans
> Bartholomew
> ...


 Bringmetoindiana 

Bernard is nice. Sounds sophisticated somewhat.


----------



## Mamaboid (Apr 28, 2012)

Honey
Hula
Helga
Hilda
Hanna
Henrietta
Heidi
Helen(a)


----------



## that's*satyrical (Apr 28, 2012)

Hera & Boreas (greek gods)


----------



## Blue Dog Farms (Apr 29, 2012)

I love that, we may have to go with Bringmetoindiana. I was thinking Henna annnddd thats about all I got   I like Bailey but not sold yet. I like differant names. Goats we have are Keifer, Feta, Apple, Olive, Andy, Achilles, Josie the rest I didnt name but they are Mia, Fiona, Francesca, Abraxsas. We have had a Brie in the past and a Quila so names for cheese, milk or butter I like too. This is always the hardest part for me, too picky I guess. Hmmm


----------



## Blue Dog Farms (Apr 29, 2012)

Got Milk??


----------



## Mamaboid (Apr 29, 2012)

Cuteness attack!!


----------

